# Belkin Surf N150 router



## dolphin_m70 (Sep 11, 2011)

hello 
Recently i bought a Belkin Surf N150 wireless router for wireless networking at home. the following is the setup at home currently

My main PC is connected to the Cable Modem (Motorola SB 4100) which is directly connected to the internet using usb port.
what i want to do is, connect the wireless router to the cable modem so i can use laptop wirelessly.

the connections according to the manual is Ethernet cable from PC to router (wired port) and from Cable modem to router using modem port.

the problem is when i try to switch the wireless router on the led is displaying a solid amber instead of green and the internet stops from the normal cable modem (ie when i configure the network to obtain ip address dynamically on both connections ), but if i assign 192.168.2.1 to the network card the cable modem works normally but i still cannot access wireless network

tried everything even the support staff hasn't got a clue.

pls any help will be highly appreciated as i am not a networking person.

thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Who is your ISP?

For now pls try all the recommendations here in Post# 4:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/comcast-netgear-modem-wont-work-576412.html#post3283400


----------



## dolphin_m70 (Sep 11, 2011)

still nothing happened ,done power cycle as well and DHCP enabling process also done, isp is virgin media


> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's reset your Belkin router to the factory default. Pls follow this guide:
Reset for Linksys, Netgear, D-Link and Belkin Routers | | Tech Support Forum

Reconfigure your wireless connectivity again, make sure to follow the Belkin Manual.
This might be of helped, FAQ's from Virgin Media site. How to setup your wireless router and also troubleshoot wireless issues.
Knowledge Base


----------

